# Happy Birthday Micheal in FtW



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2020)

Have a great day, Michael. Drop by some time.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 24, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Have a great day, Michael. Drop by some time.



What Andy said and

Happy Birthday


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday Michael!


I miss your wisdom..


----------



## Katie H (Nov 25, 2020)

Miss you, Michael.  Where have you been?

It encourages me to learn that his last activity here was in June of this year.  Perhaps he has a LOT on his plate and is happy "lurking."


----------



## Josie1945 (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday Michael

Josie


----------

